# Touren Highlights



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)

Viele haben doch den Foto in der Tasche, wenn sie auf Tour mit dem MTB gehen, zeigt doch mal die schönsten Bilder her, ich mach mal nen Anfang:


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Juni 2010)




----------



## MelleD (2. Juni 2010)

Ein schönes Foto von mir ..







Eine schöne Aussicht, da weiß man, warum man hochfährt... und wo es hochgeht, gehts auch wieder runter *freu*


----------



## lucie (2. Juni 2010)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juni 2010)

*seufz* 

Gardasee










Elba





Toskana, Massa Vecchia


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juni 2010)

......


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2010)

Allgäu 





Auffahrt zur Schwarzenberg Hütte (Nähe Hindelang)





Kurz vor der Bergündle Alpe (Hindelang)





Bärgündle Alpe





Keine Ahnung, wie der Berg dahinten heißt   ist aber wieder bei Hindelang


----------



## franzam (3. Juni 2010)

Sorry, ich weiß es ist das LO, aber könntet Ihr nicht für die neugierigen Männer dazuschreiben wo die schönen Bilder aufgenommen sind? Bitte, bitte


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Juni 2010)

Nicht nur für neugierige Männer 
Dann mache ich doch gleich mal den Anfang:

Habt Ihr bestimmt gleich erkannt, Uinaschlucht:






Oben angekommen mit Blick zur anderen Seite (Sesvennahütte):






Irgendwo in der Nähe von Pontresina auf einer "Kuchenrundtour" 
(In Pontresina gibt es einfach den besten Kuchen)






Im höchsten Wald Europas (Arvenwald) auf fast 2400m Höhe:





Grüße!


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Sorry, ich weiß es ist das LO, aber könntet Ihr nicht für die neugierigen Männer dazuschreiben wo die schönen Bilder aufgenommen sind? Bitte, bitte


 
Erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

traumhafte bilder, toll. 
wie krieg ich die bilder eigentlich gleich hier hochgeladen und nicht so als miniaturansicht angehängt?


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2010)

ich kanns nur so direkt hochladen und nicht als miniaturansicht 
Direkt gehts einfach-hier beim Antworten in "Anhänge verwalten" direkt aus deiner Datei hochladen und oben beim Anhang einfügen.
Wie geht das mit der Miniaturansicht


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> traumhafte bilder, toll.
> wie krieg ich die bilder eigentlich gleich hier hochgeladen und nicht so als miniaturansicht angehängt?


 
Du lädst die Bilder erst mal in dein Album. Aber die dürfen nicht zu groß sein, sonst klappt es nicht. Dann klickst du auf das Bild, danach auf "BBCode ein/ausblenden". Jetzt musst du nur noch den Code kopieren, am besten gleich den vom großen Bild , und setzt ihn in den Text ein. Bingo


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2010)

Eine andere Möglichkeit:
Du lädst die Bilder bei Photobucket oder so hoch, klickst das aufgerufene Bild mit der rechten Maustaste an, gehst auf Eigenschaften, kopierst die Adresse (URL), klickst dann über dem Antwortfenster das Bildchen an und kopierst den URL darein  Feddisch


----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ich kanns nur so direkt hochladen und nicht als miniaturansicht
> Direkt gehts einfach-hier beim Antworten in "Anhänge verwalten" direkt aus deiner Datei hochladen und oben beim Anhang einfügen.
> Wie geht das mit der Miniaturansicht




also wenn ich es so mache, krieg ich die miniaturansicht. 

@barbarissima: danke, ich glaub, so könnte es klappen.


----------



## Fie (3. Juni 2010)

Man kann die Bilder doch auch im Album hochladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

ja, so hab ich es jetzt gemacht und dann hab ich sie hierher verlinkt.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2010)

jetzt hab ichs gemacht nach barbarissimas Anleitung 

Dolomitenrunde 2005

Im Fanes-Reich




Blick vom Rifugio Micheluzzi ins Val Duron




Blick zur Marmolata vom Heiligkreuz-Hospiz




Danke barbarissima


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juni 2010)

seufz - ich hätte auch gerne berge in der nähe ....


----------



## JarJarBings (4. Juni 2010)

ja, ich auch....


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Juni 2010)

Friedrichshafener Hütte oberhalb von Ischgl:




Und die Abfahrt von der Hütte nach Ischgl:


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Friedrichshafener Hütte oberhalb von Ischgl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich diese Abfahrt sehe schlägt bei mir voll die Angst zu....


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Juni 2010)

Mir war da auch nicht wohl dabei. Spitze Steine, brrr. Es gibt aber auch nen Chickenway rechts um den Schuppen herum (den wir hochgefahren sind).


----------



## Jule (10. Juni 2010)

Wow, sehr schöne Bilder hier!

OK, hier kommt was von meinem Vinschgau-Urlaub (Mai 2010):

Vor Burg Morter bei Latsch




Abfahrt Marzoner Alm auf dem Weg zum "Tannenzapfentrail"




Und das Tourenhighlight bei jeder Tour da unten: Die kilometerlangen Waalwege!


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Juni 2010)

Panorama von der Reiteralm bei Ruhpolding



Meine Frau war auch auf der Tour, daher meinte sie, ich soll "das Panorama ruhig reinstellen"


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juni 2010)

Lanzarote letztes Jahr:

Grandiose Aussicht nach 10 km bergauf:





War allerdings ne Rennertour:




Dort macht das allerdings Spass. Die Einheimischen sind so was von rücksichtsvoll. Abgesehen davon ist im Norden und im Inneren der Insel eh nicht viel los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Juni 2010)

Kati kennt´s schon, aber den anderen möchte ich mein ganz spezielles Touren-Highlight  auch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## MelleD (11. Juni 2010)

Ooooohhh, ganz allein auf weiter Flur 
Das sieht so niedergeschlagen aus...


----------



## barbarissima (11. Juni 2010)

Na ja, die Tanne hat den Gewitterguss nicht wirklich gut abgehalten. Sie hat aber den Hagelkörnern ein wenig gebremst


----------



## lucie (11. Juni 2010)

...jo, "Niederschlag" gab's offensichtlich reichlich...


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kati kennt´s schon, aber den anderen möchte ich mein ganz spezielles Touren-Highlight  auch nicht vorenthalten



uuh, das erinnert mich unangenehm an mein fahrtechniktraining mitte mai im allgäu...


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2010)

Beim Fahrtechniktrainig ist so ein Sauwetter bestimmt noch mal eine Nummer ätzender  Stelle mir gerade vor, wie man patschnass Kurventechnik im Matsch übt  oder Bremstechnik im Sturzbach


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

regen von oben, schnee von unten. und das mitte mai.... 

[URL="URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/670590]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2010)

IGITT


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Juni 2010)

das ist zwar schon 2 jahre her... aber immer wieder schön. der blick auf und vom kleinen ahornboden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (17. Juli 2010)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Juli 2010)

oh! Schnee! Wie erfrischend


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Juli 2010)

was aktuelles aus Süd Tirol:



Da möchte man in 2040 meter höhe eine nacht auf der hütte verbringen, 
und wen trifft man da??? 
 wer kennt ihn???


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Juli 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juli 2010)

@chayenne : wer isses denn ?????????


----------



## chayenne06 (19. Juli 2010)

Mr. Terence Hill!!

der war da grad oben eine serie am drehen. sehr interessant 

hab natürlich auch ein foto mit ihm zusammen,aber das kommt hier nicht rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. Juli 2010)

.....


----------



## Sentilo (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

mein Tourenhighlight hatte ich mit meinem Filius (hier bei der Rast im Valepptal). Das ist zwar eine recht sanfte Tour, vom Spitzingsee zum Tegernsee, aber für einen Sechsjährigen schon ein schönes Abenteuer.





Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. August 2010)

Ein paar Impressionen aus dem Urlaub auf Lanzarote, gefahren bin ich mit Planet Bikes und auch alleine:
La Geria:













Auf Vulkanasche fahren kann tückisch sein, ist wie Matsch aber doch wieder anders:









War schwerer zu fahren, als es hier aussieht:





Mittagspause:





Und Aussichten:


----------



## trek 6500 (4. August 2010)

geniale bilder !!!! eigene , oder leih bikes ?? greez , k.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. August 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ein paar Impressionen aus dem Urlaub auf Lanzarote, gefahren bin ich mit Planet Bikes und auch alleine:
> 
> 
> 
> War schwerer zu fahren, als es hier aussieht:


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Spitze Steine, tiefer Sand und das Ganze teilweise noch super schmal. Wir hatten uns letztes Jahr einen Ziegenweg ausgesucht. Von unten sah der ganz passabel aus. als wir dann drauf waren war er teilweise nicht fahrbar, da verblockt und dabei zu schmal. Auf der einen Seite Berghang, auf der anderen Abhang, brrr..


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> geniale bilder !!!! eigene , oder leih bikes ?? greez , k.




Ein Leihbike (keine "s") da mein Mann (noch) nicht fährt, aber ich arbeite dran! 

@ Chaotenkind:

Ja, ich habe in dem Trail (auch ein Ziegenweg in der Nähe von Yaiza) wo ich das Bild gemacht habe auch ne Menge geschoben, ich hab mich stellenweise nicht immer getraut, weil es manchmal doch sehr ausgesetzt war. Und manchmal war es auch da so verblockt, dass es schlichtweg nicht mehr fahrbar war, zumindest für mich.

Genial fand ich die Blicke der englischen Touris, die am Mirador del Haria aus ihren Touribussen ausstiegen und uns  ganz entsetzt ansahen ala: "Wie blöd kann man sein, hier mit dem Rad hoch zu fahren!"

Tja, ein wenig grazy muss man halt schon sein, wobei sich die Steigung eigentlich noch gut und zügig fahren ließ!


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. August 2010)

Yaiza, ja, dann ist es der gleiche Weg.

Wir waren in dem dänischen Sportclub bei La Santa und hatten Leihhardtails von da (waren im Preis mit drin).


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Yaiza, ja, dann ist es der gleiche Weg.
> 
> Wir waren in dem dänischen Sportclub bei La Santa und hatten Leihhardtails von da (waren im Preis mit drin).



Wir waren nun das dritte Mal auf Lanzarote, die letzten beiden Male waren wir in einem Ferienhaus in La Asomada. Das Rad, ein Bergamont Platoon 4.0 war von Planet Bikes in Puerto del Carmen. Rad mitnehmen von zu Hause ging leider nicht, da wir mit Ryanair geflogen sind und schon Tauchgepäck für zwei dabei hatten:

Engelshai:





Oktopus:





Sepia:


----------



## ghostmoni (4. August 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> was aktuelles aus Süd Tirol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich musste das Bild nochmal rauskramen: WIE COOL IST DAS DENN???!!! Ich möchte Terence Hill auch mal treffen!
Alt geworden, aber immer noch cool!


----------



## chayenne06 (4. August 2010)

ja war voll cool 
hab auch ein bild wo ich mit ihm drauf bin, aber da schau ich sooo fertig und nicht hübsch aus 
dann lieber er alleine..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. August 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Wir waren nun das dritte Mal auf Lanzarote, die letzten beiden Male waren wir in einem Ferienhaus in La Asomada. Das Rad, ein Bergamont Platoon 4.0 war von Planet Bikes in Puerto del Carmen. Rad mitnehmen von zu Hause ging leider nicht, da wir mit Ryanair geflogen sind und schon Tauchgepäck für zwei dabei hatten:
> 
> Engelshai:
> 
> ...


 
Wir wollen nächstes Jahr wieder hin zum radeln. Gleicher Club, da auch die Asphaltschneider im Preis mit drin sind. Auf Räder zerlegen haben wir keine Lust, aber es gibt etliche, die sich ihre Räder mitbringen.

Aber wo ich die Unterwasserbilder sehe, jetzt habe ich eine bessere Begründung nicht zum schwimmen zu gehen, als nur "ist mir zu kalt".

Für den Pool und das Wettkampfbecken muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Chlorallergie oder so.


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2010)

> Aber wo ich die Unterwasserbilder sehe, jetzt habe ich eine bessere  Begründung nicht zum schwimmen zu gehen, als nur "ist mir zu kalt".



Du schwimmst in 20 Meter Tiefe?


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. August 2010)

Ja, wie ne bleierne Ente, nicht weit, aber tief.

Nee, aber allein das Wissen, was da unter einem rumschwimmt. Die können ja auch mal etwas in Richtung Wasseroberfläche unterwegs sein. Und plötzlich kitzelt da was am Bauch.... uuaahh, Panik!


----------



## ActionBarbie (5. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, wie ne bleierne Ente, nicht weit, aber tief.
> 
> Nee, aber allein das Wissen, was da unter einem rumschwimmt. Die können ja auch mal etwas in Richtung Wasseroberfläche unterwegs sein. Und plötzlich kitzelt da was am Bauch.... uuaahh, Panik!



Die haben mehr Angst vor Dir als Du vor denen . Ich kann das aber verstehen, Angst ist nicht rational und im Meer schwimmen nun wirklich nicht lebenswichtig!


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2010)

*Musste richtig suchen, bis ich den Thread wieder gefunden hatte *

*Letzten Donnerstag in Ischgl  *












*Letzten Sonntag in Graubünden * 




*Der Trail war ein Traum *


----------



## chayenne06 (24. August 2010)

hallo Bärbel
super tolle fotos!!! 

wo findet man so Trail touren???


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2010)

In Ischgl gibt es viele schöne Trailtouren. Den Trail auf dem zweiten Bild haben wir zufällig entdeckt. Im Original hätte wir den Waldweg runterfahren sollen 

Und in Lenzerheide ist da auch sehr viel geboten. Der Trail auf den Bildern war einer der schönsten und flowigsten, die ich je gefahren bin  Und dann war er auch noch richtig schön lang  Unterbrochen von einem kurzen Anstieg startete er, wenn du mal das dritte Bild von unten anschaust, auf dem dritten Hügel von links


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2010)

das sieht wirklich schön da aus, leider verbinden wir mit Ischgl unschöne (Wintersporturlaubs-) Erinnerungen, warum wir diesen Ort jetzt versuchen zu meiden 

Vielleicht sollten wir das mal überdenken


----------



## barbarissima (24. August 2010)

Im Winter muss es da ja richtig schlimm zugehen  Aber im Sommer ist das scheinbar ein ganz normaler Urlaubsort  Da findet man die genzen "Spitzensportler" auf Malle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2010)

das waren eher Erinnerungen an einen teuren Rettungshubschrauber....


----------



## schlammdiva (24. August 2010)

Heute auf der Feierabendrunde...

...erst ein wirklich schöner Sonnenuntergang...




... dann der Mond.




So läßt es sich nach einem stressigen Tag herrlich Entspannen.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. August 2010)

geiles bild vom sonnenuntergang , find ich richtig toll !!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. August 2010)

Sonnenuntergang habe ich auch noch eins zu bieten:


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> das waren eher Erinnerungen an einen teuren Rettungshubschrauber....


Oh

 Rettungshubschrauber ist für mich auch Schreckgespenst Nummer 1


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. August 2010)

Wirklich superschöne Bilder!

@barbarissima: der Trail auf dem zweiten Bild ist ja echt der Klaller

Sonnenuntergang kann ich aber auch 
Hier auf der Hausrunde






Und am Genfer See; dieses Jahr auf dem Weg nach Portes du Soleil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (25. August 2010)

WUUUUUNDERSCHÖN!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (25. August 2010)

Bärbel voll Neid! 

hier mein neuste Highlight:









gleich danach fing's an zu sturmen ...  Hatte aber Glück im Unglück - war alles Bergab bis zur Haustur!


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. August 2010)

Sieht eher nach Pleiten, Pech und Pannen aus!


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2010)

Urlaub 
- diesmal leider kein AX, aber allerlei Touren
1. für alle Bergauffahrer


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2010)

2. endlich bergab nach ca. 1400 hm


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2010)

Sonnenuntergang auf der Hütte und Top-Kletterei


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. August 2010)

schööön


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2010)

*@Mausoline: *Ich sabbere hier gerade auf die Tastatur 



*@HiFi XS: *Noch so ein Schreckgespenst  Ich hebe von meinen Sramketten immer die Kettenschlösser auf  Das hat mich im Allgäu schon mal vorm Schieben bewart


----------



## trek 6500 (25. August 2010)

...und noch ein paar sonnen - bilder ...


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2010)

@barbarissima
ich geb zu die Tour vom 1.Bild war nicht so trailig, mehr sausteil hoch, viel rauf und auch runterschieben, dafür die andere Tour von ca. 35 km bestimmt 20 km Trail   und ein Panorama , eine Traumtour.
Wir haben noch eine 3.Tour gemacht, die mußten wir allerdings nach ca. 750hm abrupt beenden , da die neue Kette von mein Schatzi so aussah wie HiFi XS´. Zum Glück bevor wir mitten in der Pampa waren und gerade eine Straße direkt ins Tal abzweigte....schade die Tour hätte durch ein unbekanntes Tal geführt.
Für die Bergauffahrer: Wallis bedeutet meist 1000 und mehr hm bergauf, um dann wieder runter zu trailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (2. November 2010)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. November 2010)

eben im Wald.. leider war die Sonne schon wieder hinter den Wolken verschwunden... schee wars trotzdem


----------



## 1000grad (14. November 2010)

einer dieser momente...


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2010)

Boah! Sieht aus, als wärst du auf einer Marsexpedition oder so


----------



## Nuala (15. November 2010)




----------



## Honigblume (15. November 2010)

*gefällt


----------



## mäxx__ (15. November 2010)

wenn das mal keine Infrarot-Aufnahme ist;


----------



## blutbuche (15. November 2010)

super geniales bild !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (6. Mai 2012)

Letztes Wochenende ....
da war sooo warm das mein Bike auch eine Erfrischung benötigte!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2012)

Wir sind in 3 Tagen den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig gefahren, wobei, so viel und oft habe ich auf einer Tour noch nie bergauf geschoben und getragen.
Er ist zwar schön, macht aber dem Namen "Steig" alle Ehre. 180 km, 3500 gefahrene Höhenmeter bergauf. Getragene und geschobene nochmal fast genauso viele.




Keltenwall (die spinnen, die Kelten) Zum Glück hat da jemand ne Treppe reingezimmert. Auf der anderen Seite ging es dann genauso bergab.





Dort, wo ca. in der Bildmitte die Kante ist, mussten wir hochkraxeln.





Touristen-Highlight: die Saarschleife




Die drei Bekloppten. Nein, das Gepäck links gehörte nicht zu uns, das rote Radl rechts auch nicht. Aber es gab dort Strecken zum runterfahren für sowas.





Erbeskopf, am Ende des Aussichtspunktes ging es flott die Skipiste runter. Und ein 10 kg-Rucksack beschleunigt das Ganze doch erheblich. War endlich mal fast so schnell wie die Jungs.





Im Nachhinein war es doch schön. Guter Alpencross-Testlauf.


----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Mai 2012)

Den kenn ich, den kenn ich , fahre ich öfter schon mal, ich wohne doch quasi fast neben dem SHS


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2012)

Oh, jetzt weiß ich endlich wo hinterm Mond links ist.
Ja, und wir haben gesehen, dass es links und rechts vom Steig auch noch eine Menge netter Trails hat. Aber wir hatten "Termin", d.h. in 3 Tagen von Orscholz nach Idar-Oberstein.


----------



## ActionBarbie (9. Mai 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt weiß ich endlich wo hinterm Mond links ist.
> Ja, und wir haben gesehen, dass es links und rechts vom Steig auch noch eine Menge netter Trails hat. Aber wir hatten "Termin", d.h. in 3 Tagen von Orscholz nach Idar-Oberstein.




Von Morbach nach Idar Oberstein hats in der tat schon einige Schieberei, die andere Richtung fahren wir immer vom Erbeskopf zur Talsperre, manchmal auch noch bis nach Kell am See, da gehts dann bis auf zwei oder drei Mal.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, wir haben uns ab und zu gedacht, dass die andere Richtung jetzt besser wäre. Wie beim Rennsteig. Nachdem wir beim ersten Mal Lehrgeld bezahlt haben, fahren wir ihn nur noch von Blankenstein nach Hörschel. Da hat es keine Schiebepassagen.

Erbeskopf runter war aber schon schön. Nicht anspruchsvoll, dafür schnell. Bei einem MTB-Marathon soll es da auch runtergehen hat uns dort oben jemand erzählt (und ein paar Niederländer wollten wirklich nicht glauben, dass wir da jetzt runterfahren).
Naja, sie sind entschuldigt, bei denen ist ja alles flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, das ist der Erbeskopfmarathon  und von der Skipiste bis runter zur Mühle gehts einfach und flowig, schöner teil... 

Ich fahre öfter Mal die Skipiste runter, alleine schon wegend er staunenden Gesichter der Leute die dann da oben stehen. Und es dann einfach nicht fassen können, dass es so irre gibt


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2012)

Wir haben unten am Kiosk der Sommerrodelbahn angeregt, doch mal darüber nachzudenken, den Skilift für die Biker in Betrieb zu nehmen. Die haben es nicht kapiert, dass man damit Geld verdienen kann. Meinten nur, wer runterfahren will, soll auch selbst hochfahren. Schade.


----------



## ActionBarbie (9. Mai 2012)

Weißt Du... Die Thalfanger und Morbacher sind betriebsblind, wenn es darum geht zu erkennen wie viel (touristisches) Potential MTBmäßig hier in der Gegend steckt, hier gibt es ja nicht nur den Naturpark Saar-Hunsrück mit dem SHS sondern auch das Dhrontal. Was im Harz geht (harz Arena) ginge hier noch viel besser. Sag mal Bescheid, wenn ihr das nächste Mal hier in der Ecke seid  

(seid ihr beim Wasserhäuschen, bevor es über die Hauptstraße nach Birkenfeld und dann in den Ortelsbruch geht, hoch gefahren, oder habt ihr geschoben? Da kann es einem nämlich auch die Lunge ganz schön weghauen, ich bin da erst einmal hoch gekommen)


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Mai 2012)

Geschoben, was sonst.
Wenn man schon ein paar tausend Höhenmeter in den Beinen hat und weiß was noch für Höhenmeter kommen, ist man ganz schnell beim schieben. Selbst Steigungen, welche wir sonst locker auf ner Tagestour fahren haben wir irgendwann geschoben. Ging (fast) genauso schnell wie gefahren, aber der Puls war niedriger.


----------



## MissQuax (10. Mai 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wir haben unten am Kiosk der Sommerrodelbahn angeregt, doch mal darüber nachzudenken, den Skilift für die Biker in Betrieb zu nehmen. Die haben es nicht kapiert, dass man damit Geld verdienen kann. Meinten nur, wer runterfahren will, soll auch selbst hochfahren. Schade.



Ich kenne den Betreiber der Sommerrodelbahn und habe ihn auch schon drauf angesprochen, aber da besteht wenig Interesse. Angeblich vor allem, weil die Gemeinde gegen die Mountainbiker wäre.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Mai 2012)

> Wenn man schon ein paar tausend Höhenmeter in den Beinen hat und weiß was noch für Höhenmeter kommen




...ich krieg Angst vor Dir


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Mai 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Betreiber der Sommerrodelbahn und habe ihn auch schon drauf angesprochen, aber da besteht wenig Interesse. Angeblich vor allem, weil die Gemeinde gegen die Mountainbiker wäre.



Miss Quax WO wohnst Du? 

Die Gemeinde sind die Thalfanger? 

Na ja, aber so prikelnd ist die Skipiste dann auch wieder nicht, mittlerweile voller Schlaglöcher, da muss man echt schon aufpassen, dass wenn man abhebt dass auch kontrolliert ist.... Wenn der Sohnemann da runter heizt habe ich immer Angst.....


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. Mai 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Geschoben, was sonst.
> Wenn man schon ein paar tausend Höhenmeter in den Beinen hat und weiß was noch für Höhenmeter kommen, ist man ganz schnell beim schieben.



Ziemlich genau 1000 bis Idar Oberstein von morbach aus  (und dabei geht es eigentlich Berg runter so insgesamt)


----------



## MissQuax (11. Mai 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Miss Quax WO wohnst Du?
> 
> Die Gemeinde sind die Thalfanger?
> 
> Na ja, aber so prikelnd ist die Skipiste dann auch wieder nicht, mittlerweile voller Schlaglöcher, da muss man echt schon aufpassen, dass wenn man abhebt dass auch kontrolliert ist.... Wenn der Sohnemann da runter heizt habe ich immer Angst.....



Ich wohne nördlich von Frankfurt, aber ich kenne die Jungs von der Sommerrodelbahn beruflich, habe da immer mal wieder mit denen zu tun.

Bei unseren Gesprächen ging es auch nicht darum, mit den Bikes die Skipiste runterzufahren, sondern um so eine Art Flowtrail wie in Stromberg.

Ich hatte angeboten, einen Kontakt zur DIMB herzustellen, aber es bestand wie gesagt, kein Interesse.

Welche Gemeinde da (so bescheuert) MTB-feindlich ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau 1000 bis Idar Oberstein von morbach aus  (und dabei geht es eigentlich Berg runter so insgesamt)



Ja, ja, wie am Rennsteig. Die 30 km vom großen Inselsberg bis Hörschel fahren wir doch locker in 1,5 Stunden, sagte mein Scheich. Ab da geht es schließlich tendenziell bergab. Ja klar, aber es ging auch nochmal 1000 HM bergauf. Aus den 1,5 Stunden wurden 2,5 Stunden. Grummel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Mai 2012)

Nach 30 km und 950hm und vielen Flowtrails nochmals Blick auf die Trifels


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

schön!


----------



## wildbiker (23. Mai 2012)

Im Erzgebirge unterwegs gewesen, Fichtelberg/Klinovec... viele Wurzeltrails, Steinpassagen, alte Bobbahn am Fichtelberg runter, FourCross-Strecke in Bozi dar, Technical Bikepark in Oberwiesenthal usw...


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juni 2012)

Zurück von La Gomera:





Tunnelumfahrung wenn man die 25 km und 1200 HM bis in den Nationalpark ohne Shuttleservice bewältigen wollte. Die Brocken hat niemand dort hingelegt, die sind von oben runtergefallen.





Trail vom bzw. zum Alto de Garajonay. Es gab aber auch einen gepflasterten Weg mit bis zu 24% Steigung, wenn man die Stufen nicht hochtragen wollte.





Blick auf den Teide, Nachbarinsel Teneriffa





Der Tafelberg auf La Gomera





Blick ins Valley Gran Rey, wo wir uns eingemietet hatten, allerdings ganz unten.




Las Paredes. Der Urwald oben in den Bergen war teilweise sehr feucht und kalt durch die Wolken welche dort hängen blieben. Dafür aber auch schön grün und wenn die Sonne die Wolken aufgelöst hatte richtig toll zum rumfahren.


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2012)

@Chaotenkind
noch mehr wunderschöne Bilder 
da bekommt man direkt Fernweh!


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch länger dort bleiben können.
Die Leute sind wunderbar entspannt, niemand hat es eilig, das kanarische Essen ist lecker und die Hippies bauen gutes Gras an.





Tazo-Trail mit Mann

Der Park auf La Palma ist übrigens geschlossen wg. mangelnder Trailpflege hat uns der Guide von der Bike-Station Gomera erzählt.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2012)

mmmhhhh lecker - zwischen Tiers und Völser Weiher


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2012)

Ist das das Ratespiel: "Was war das mal?"  Ich tippe auf Kaiserschmarrn


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2012)

100 Punkte 

Mein bestes Dope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. Juli 2012)

@mausoline: Und wo ist der Bericht, mit welcher Runde Du Dir diesen ehemals vollen Teller verdienst hast??
BERICHT - BERICHT - BERICHT... ich warte schon sooo gespannt...

*Übrigens: Schön, dass Du wieder da bist* (und anscheinend gesund und gut genährt  )

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> @mausoline: Und wo ist der Bericht, mit welcher Runde Du Dir diesen ehemals vollen Teller verdienst hast??
> BERICHT - BERICHT - BERICHT... ich warte schon sooo gespannt...



Geduld junge Frau, Geduld


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 100 Punkte
> 
> Mein bestes Dope



Bei mir schon auch, heuer bin ich aber noch schwer auf Entzug. 
Naja, hab´s mir auch noch nicht richtig verdient.

Hey, vielleicht sollten wir einen Rate-Fred mit leeren Tellern aufmachen?


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. November 2012)




----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2012)

Schööön  Wo issn das?


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schööön  Wo issn das?



Cape Escalls in Cornwall/England in der Nähe von Land´s End


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2012)

Wie ist die Gegend zum Biken geeignet? Ich spiele auch immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken Cornwall oder Schottland unter die Stollen zu nehmen, lande dann aber doch immer wieder in den Alpen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. November 2012)

nur ein kleiner Trail auf meiner neuen Hausrunde... aber taugt schon für ein heutiges Highlight


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie ist die Gegend zum Biken geeignet? Ich spiele auch immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken Cornwall oder Schottland unter die Stollen zu nehmen, lande dann aber doch immer wieder in den Alpen




Gar nicht , Wald, Feld und Wiesenwege wie hier bei uns gibt es dort nicht. Es gibt geteerte Sträßchen, auf denen das Fahren schon fast gefährlich ist, weil sie nur 1,20 breit sind oder so und links und rechts direkt daneben dann eine Mauer oder Hecke hoch geht, wenn da ein Auto an dir vorbeirauscht kannst du die Ohren anlegen, und dann gibt es halt die Wanderwege und den SouthWestCoastPath, letzteren darf man da wo er befahrbar wäre (zum Beispiel The Lizard) nicht befahren, und da wo es nicht verboten ist lernst du Tragen... die restlichen Wanderwege sind auch nicht wirklich geeignet, da sie immer über Privatgrundstücke gehen, da kannst Du dein Rad dann über eine Mauer heben, kannst 500 Meter fahren und kannst es dann wieder drüber heben. Mag sein, dass das nur bei Escalls bei Lands End so ist wo wir waren. Aber nächstes Mal nehm ich das Rennrad mit und das MTB bleibt zu Hause. Es gab nur sehr wenige wirklich schöne Stücke die man fahren konnte.... in den Alpen bist Du da besser aufgehoben.

Was das Wandern allerdings betrifft , die war eine der schönsten Gegenden die ich je gesehen habe. Wir haben nun den Path für 2 Wochen irgendwann mal auf dem Plan wo wir dann von B&B zu B&B wandern wollen. Dazu sind die Engländer wirklich sehr nett. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die Deutschen hast Du immer an ihren grimmigen Gesichtern und ihrer Unfreundlichkeit erkannt


----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nur ein kleiner Trail auf meiner neuen Hausrunde... aber taugt schon für ein heutiges Highlight


Also ich finde ihn auch hübsch


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. November 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nur ein kleiner Trail auf meiner neuen Hausrunde... aber taugt schon für ein heutiges Highlight



Der sieht gemütlich aus . Mein Rad steht gerade zur Inspektion in Koblenz, tja, so bestand mein Highlight heute aus dem Spinningrad im Studio


----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Gar nicht , Wald, Feld und Wiesenwege wie hier bei uns gibt es dort nicht. Es gibt geteerte Sträßchen, auf denen das Fahren schon fast gefährlich ist, weil sie nur 1,20 breit sind oder so und links und rechts direkt daneben dann eine Mauer oder Hecke hoch geht, wenn da ein Auto an dir vorbeirauscht kannst du die Ohren anlegen, und dann gibt es halt die Wanderwege und den SouthWestCoastPath, letzteren darf man da wo er befahrbar wäre (zum Beispiel The Lizard) nicht befahren, und da wo es nicht verboten ist lernst du Tragen... die restlichen Wanderwege sind auch nicht wirklich geeignet, da sie immer über Privatgrundstücke gehen, da kannst Du dein Rad dann über eine Mauer heben, kannst 500 Meter fahren und kannst es dann wieder drüber heben. Mag sein, dass das nur bei Escalls bei Lands End so ist wo wir waren. Aber nächstes Mal nehm ich das Rennrad mit und das MTB bleibt zu Hause. Es gab nur sehr wenige wirklich schöne Stücke die man fahren konnte.... in den Alpen bist Du da besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Was das Wandern allerdings betrifft , die war eine der schönsten Gegenden die ich je gesehen habe. Wir haben nun den Path für 2 Wochen irgendwann mal auf dem Plan wo wir dann von B&B zu B&B wandern wollen. Dazu sind die Engländer wirklich sehr nett. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Die Deutschen hast Du immer an ihren grimmigen Gesichtern und ihrer Unfreundlichkeit erkannt


OK, dann lieber Alpen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. November 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Gar nicht , Wald, Feld und Wiesenwege wie hier bei uns gibt es dort nicht. Es gibt geteerte Sträßchen, auf denen das Fahren schon fast gefährlich ist, weil sie nur 1,20 breit sind oder so und links und rechts direkt daneben dann eine Mauer oder Hecke hoch geht, wenn da ein Auto an dir vorbeirauscht kannst du die Ohren anlegen, und dann gibt es halt die Wanderwege und den SouthWestCoastPath, letzteren darf man da wo er befahrbar wäre (zum Beispiel The Lizard) nicht befahren, und da wo es nicht verboten ist lernst du Tragen... die restlichen Wanderwege sind auch nicht wirklich geeignet, da sie immer über Privatgrundstücke gehen, da kannst Du dein Rad dann über eine Mauer heben, kannst 500 Meter fahren und kannst es dann wieder drüber heben. Mag sein, dass das nur bei Escalls bei Lands End so ist wo wir waren. Aber nächstes Mal nehm ich das Rennrad mit und das MTB bleibt zu Hause. Es gab nur sehr wenige wirklich schöne Stücke die man fahren konnte.... in den Alpen bist Du da besser aufgehoben.


 
Kann ich gar nicht glauben, es gibt doch auch in Scottland (angeblich) sehr schöne, extra für MTB´ler angelegte Trails. Die werden da sogar von den Förstern gepflegt! Habe den Link gerade nicht zur Hand, wenn ich ihn finde reiche ich ihn nach. (War auch mal in ner "Bike" oder "Mountainbike" erwähnt.)


----------



## ActionBarbie (4. November 2012)

Mag sein, dass das in Schottland so ist, aber da waren wir ja auch nicht....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. November 2012)

Sorry, Mistverständniss.

War übrigens selber auch noch nicht mit dem Bike da.


----------



## alet08 (4. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=604868&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

